# Nib oddity - EF a thicker line than F?



## Carl Fisher (Sep 28, 2015)

So I'm playing with this double ended fountain pen before I send it to my customer. He asked for a F and EF installed.

As I'm testing, the EF is laying down a thicker line than the F.  Both are JoWo and both are aligned, feeds in the same spot and generally writing well.  Just backwards on the line weight.

Any thoughts on this one?  I'm ready to just tell him that the two are just too close together in weight to get any benefit.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 28, 2015)

never mind, it looks to be a gap issue with the XF laying down too much ink.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 28, 2015)

Very strange.

Did you buy them from Meisternibs? If so, I'd shoot Brian an email asking him about it.

If your customer wants a "true extra fine" it may be the only thing to do is send it to one of the nib tuners (Mike Masuyama, Richard Binder, Linda at Indy~Pen~Dance, and other folks whose name escapes me right now.) I'm sure any of them could regrind/tune it to whatever you need.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn.

One of these days I'll learn to check before posting an answer that took several minutes to write!

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 28, 2015)

European EF is not the same as American EF.  FYI.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 28, 2015)

That part I got, but it was an EF and F from the same standards.  

Once I cleaned the ink out of it I was able to get a good look at the gap in the tines.  I need to do some manipulation to close it up a bit as it was laying down too wet of a line which was causing it to come out darker than the Fine.  I swapped it with another EF that I knew to be good and it was much better.  Too bad it's the wrong plating.


----------

